# Advice on LED for shallow tank



## UllavL (5 Jan 2015)

I’m trying to figure out what LED light to use for my shallow tank. I want something really good, but with a tank that shallow I’m afraid aquarium light of top quality will be too bright. My top candidate has been TMC Grobeam 1500 Ultima but I’ve heard that it gives of a high pitch sound when you dim it to a low percentage. My second candidate is Kessil A150W Amazon Sun but I’ve also read that that one gives of a buzzing sound.

Anyone with experience of shallow tanks that can give me some advice? 

Tank dimensions are: 120 x 32 x 22 (you can find the journal here). My budget is up to £ 1000.


----------



## TallDragon (5 Jan 2015)

The new kessil A160WE tuna sun is said to be quieter than its predecessor. And kessil has a controller for it


----------



## pepedopolous (5 Jan 2015)

The length of your aquarium means that you would surely need more than one of the Kessils or TMCs.

Maybe you should find a long LED such as the Arcadia Stretch, Fluval, Eheim, Maxspect Glaive or Geisemann Pulzar (assuming they all make 120cm models).

P


----------



## UllavL (5 Jan 2015)

Thank you both! Thought of a long one aswell. But I'm a bit worried that those models will reflect much more on the watersurface than spotlights will do. What do you think? Any thoughts on Tmc grobeam?


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (6 Jan 2015)

No buzzing with a maxspect , and if you are running them low the fans don't come on.. I have turned the razor up but I'm sure I heard the plants screaming over the fans.


----------



## UllavL (6 Jan 2015)

You don't think the 8000K becomes too white @kirk?


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (6 Jan 2015)

If im honest the two jbl t5's looked nicer,but there is blue,white and warm white on the razor so you can adjust it to suit so it's not too white imo.


----------



## UllavL (6 Jan 2015)

Ah ok, I really like a nice looking light but don't want to go with t5 since I want to be able to dim them and I'm afraid the reflection on the surface with t5 won't look very nice (it's a shallow open tank).


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (6 Jan 2015)

Just take your time choosing leds have come a long way and it's quite an investment. I just like being able to program time and adjust the height of the unit. I won't go back to t5....... Yet.


----------



## Andy D (6 Jan 2015)

What about a 100cm TMC Aquabar (or two)?


----------



## Dantrasy (6 Jan 2015)

A friend of mine has a LEDZEAL. Does the job nicely. Dimmable and leds are customisable.


----------



## UllavL (6 Jan 2015)

Thanks @Andy D and @Dantrasy! I'll check those out!


----------



## TallDragon (21 Jan 2015)

UllavL said:


> Thanks @Andy D and @Dantrasy! I'll check those out!


Hi, what did you decide on, in the end? I came across this German brand: Daytime. They have a modular 'cluster' series and the 'eco' line, however they will also make custom too.
http://www.biconeo-aquascaping.de/daytime-led/
http://www.biconeo-aquascaping.de/daytime-eco/
Given that your tank is 120cm, you can consider the 110.2 or 120.2 model in either 7000K or 5000K. There is the option of adding a 3rd LED row too.
http://www.biconeo-aquascaping.de/daytime-eco/produkt:daytime-eco-120-cm-led-aquariumbeleuchtung/


----------



## alto (21 Jan 2015)

TallDragon said:


> The new kessil A160WE tuna sun is said to be quieter than its predecessor. And kessil has a controller for it


Kessil's new  A160 W-E Tuna(ble) Sun is dead silent, but the gooseneck adapter is still clunky.


----------



## UllavL (22 Jan 2015)

Hi again, I almost decided on the Kessil A160 but I haven't ordered any yet. Really like the Daytime @TallDragon but they only seem to ship to Germany and Austria


----------



## TallDragon (23 Jan 2015)

UllavL said:


> Hi again, I almost decided on the Kessil A160 but I haven't ordered any yet. Really like the Daytime @TallDragon but they only seem to ship to Germany and Austria


Ullavl, these guys ship to most european countries, I am sure if you give them a call, they will ship to sweden, not just denmark. http://www.aqua-pond24.de/versand-und-kosten.html


----------



## UllavL (23 Jan 2015)

TallDragon said:


> Ullavl, these guys ship to most european countries, I am sure if you give them a call, they will ship to sweden, not just denmark. http://www.aqua-pond24.de/versand-und-kosten.html


Thanks! See if I can figure out all the german


----------



## TallDragon (24 Jan 2015)

Good luck. Are you planning to get a 5000K or 7000k light?


----------



## UllavL (31 Jan 2015)

TallDragon said:


> Good luck. Are you planning to get a 5000K or 7000k light?


Don't really know. Ideally I would like something in between. Maybe 5000k is enough considering that the tank is so shallow?


----------

